# Gesucht: guter Freehoster



## pr1nz1p (27. Januar 2013)

Moin,

Ich suche einen guten Freehoster, auf dem ich ein paar Kenntnisse zu php, mySQL & co testen kann (daher auch Freehoster, wenn's gut klappt versuch ich's mal mit nem "richtigen"). Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## epitr (27. Januar 2013)

Hey,
zum Testen würde ich dir einen lokalen Server empfehlen (Xampp)

Falls du dennoch einen kostenlosen Hoster suchst: bplaced.net (Werbefrei)
Hatte dort schon mehrere Testseiten und war alle super (dafür, dass es konstelos war).


----------



## DarkMo (28. Januar 2013)

jop, zum testen is xampp völlig ausreichend. sparst die die laufende upperei von files un krams. in der ide proggen, speichern un im bowser f5 - feddich ^^


----------



## ofhouse (3. Februar 2013)

xampp sollte für private Zwecke reichen, wenn du dein Gewerkeltes irgendwo rumzeigen willst, würde ich dir Bplaced empfehlen.

Ist Werbefrei und bietet für kleine Projekte ausreichende Kapazitäten, da brauchst du nicht gleich deine Geldbörse rauszuholen.


----------



## Hagrid (26. Februar 2013)

Ich empfehle ebenfalls bplaced, für Größeres auch square7. Hat aber dezente Werbung. 

greetz.


----------



## symbi (26. Februar 2013)

Mit bplaced habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, war auch meine erste Wahl zum "üben"


----------



## eHasi (27. Februar 2013)

Darf ich mich hier einklinken? 
Ich habe seit längerem einen Blog bei bplaced. Ich will jetzt einen zweiten Blog auf meiner Domain erstellen, und das ging bei bplaced irgendwie nicht, da Datenbankname zu lang... 
Man hat bei bplaced auch wenig Rechte, bspw. die Datenbank eines Wordpressblogs einzusehen oder ein Backup zu machen (scheint mir jedenfalls so). 
Mir kommt bplaced auch sehr langsam vor, was wahrscheinlich an deren Transferlimit liegt. 

So suchte ich nach etwas anderem und fand Hostingsociety. Mein Testblog, den ich dort hochgeladen habe, kam mir sehr schnell vor, verglichen mit bplaced, und man hat auch einblick in die Datenbank und eine Backupmöglichkeit. 

Das Problem, das ich aktuell dort habe ist, dass der Admin auf Nachfrage etwas an meinem Account verstellt hat, weil ich eine Weiterleitung auf eine Subdomain haben wollte. Bei dem Versuch hat er wohl meine Hauptdomain irgendwie völlig zerschossen, d.h. die Seite ist nicht erreichbar. 

Auf meine Nachfragen gibt es seit einer Woche keine befriedigende Reaktion, was für diesen Hoster kein gutes Aushängeschild ist. 

Nun frage ich mich, ob ich erneut wechseln soll, und vor allem wohin?


----------



## Festplatte (30. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß, das Thema ist etwas älter.  Aber: Vergesst den ganzen Müll, wie B-Placed und geht zu PHP-Friends! Das ist uneingeschränkt der BESTE kostenlose Hoster! Der Support ist einfach göttlich und die Server-Stabilität ist ebenso episch!  Wenn man da ein Support-Ticket schreibt, dann hat man meistens schon nach 20 Minuten eine Antwort!


----------



## eHasi (30. Juni 2013)

Danke!  Ich bin immer noch auf der suche, und werde mir PHPFriends mal näher ansehen.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Juni 2013)

eHasi schrieb:


> Danke!  Ich bin immer noch auf der suche, und werde mir PHPFriends mal näher ansehen.


 
Sehr gut!  Momentan muss man sich da "bewerben", aber schreib einfach eben die Sachen, die die da fordern und dann hast du einen Account so gut wie sicher, die nehmen momentan eigentlich jeden.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das Thema ist etwas älter.  Aber: Vergesst den ganzen Müll, wie B-Placed und geht zu PHP-Friends! Das ist uneingeschränkt der BESTE kostenlose Hoster! Der Support ist einfach göttlich und die Server-Stabilität ist ebenso episch!  Wenn man da ein Support-Ticket schreibt, dann hat man meistens schon nach 20 Minuten eine Antwort!


 
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange der Dienst kostenlos bzw. der Service auf dem Niveau bleibt denn irgendwie müssen die auch kostendeckend arbeiten und das schreiben sie auch selbst:



> _Da mit einem kostenlosen und werbefreien Webhosting kein Geld zu verdienen ist, sind wir auf die "Mitfinanzierung" durch unsere Kunden angewiesen! Es ist uns absolut nicht möglich, einen Webhosting-Service auf diesem Niveau ohne die Spenden unserer User zu halten. *Daher bitten wir dich um eine Spende. Möglich ist dies via Überweisung (auch aus dem EU-Ausland) und PaySafeCard.*_


 
Für mich ein ziemlich wackliges Geschäftsmodell dem ich nicht unbedingt was wichtiges anvertrauen würde, da kein Mensch weiß ob der Laden nicht morgen vom Markt verschwunden ist.


----------



## Festplatte (1. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange der Dienst kostenlos bzw. der Service auf dem Niveau bleibt denn irgendwie müssen die auch kostendeckend arbeiten und das schreiben sie auch selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> Für mich ein ziemlich wackliges Geschäftsmodell dem ich nicht unbedingt was wichtiges anvertrauen würde, da kein Mensch weiß ob der Laden nicht morgen vom Markt verschwunden ist.


 
Die gibt's ja aber jetzt auch schon seit 2009. Aber grundsätzlich hast du schon recht.  Naja, ich vertrau einfach mal auf die!


----------



## timstar88 (1. Juli 2013)

Also ich find funpic.de sehr gut zum testen 
hab da immer noch ne mysql db drauf laufen.


----------

